# holland and barret



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

just wondering what everyone thinks about holland and barrets supplements and do they work. i ask this coz i am a student and money is limited so holland and barret seem ideal coz they so cheap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

TBH I wouldn't call H&B cheap

There protein shakes taste like wank!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

first ti ever used protine shcks i got h&b i was nearly sick, There Multi vit (The Big One, thats the name of there product) is very gd its the strongest multi vit i have found anywhere in the shops and on the net


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

when i first started bodbybuilding i used all h and b products, because it was convenient to just go in town and pick them up. They are reasonablly cheap and contain all the right ingredients. The problem i found was like some of the other guys have mentioned is that they are pretty nasty tasting, especially the flavoured creatine and the protein shakes. they dont mix up well and are generally a bit nasty. Your best bet is to just get on the net and search for other supplememts places which will provide better quality products at the same price as h and b. importing siupplements from the US can work out cheap. Id recommend reflex as a very good brand- there choc mint protein shakes are second to none.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

I also used to use H&B when I first started using powders etc. but If you are looking for a better and cheaper high street shop alternative then GNC IMO is far better.

They stock a greater range and also have a discount card that offers 20% off products.

But if you want convenience then there are plenty of good internet shops available.

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

www.monstersupplements.com is the cheapest your finde on the internet and and in the shops free nxt day delivary


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> I also used to use H&B when I first started using powders etc. but If you are looking for a better and cheaper high street shop alternative then GNC IMO is far better.
> 
> They stock a greater range and also have a discount card that offers 20% off products.
> 
> ...


i agree GNC are much better than H&B for sports supps. however H&B stock a better range of vitamins, both have good deals, GNC have some great gold card sales but H&B also have some good half price sales, however at full RRP they are both rip offs, i just look for the deals and buy what i need when it comes on offer


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

check out www.nutrisport.co.uk they do 5kg tubs for 30 that's the cheapest I have ever seen anyware and the chocolate tastes good

they also supply the beast of all weight gainers that is, atlas super weight gainer

I dont know if anyone can find a more potent weight gainer than that, 1500kcal 100g protein 208g carbs per daily serving (2 cups)

Sam

H & B protein is grim


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

i have just applied for a part time job at my local hb shop so if i get it cnt wait to start usin my staff discount in there, might be able to buy muscle techs products for a reasonable price rather than the rip off prices they sell for now


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

check out nutrisport.co.uk they do 5kg tubs for 30 that's the cheapest I have ever seen anyware and the chocolate tastes good

yeh they taste good but do they actually work??


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

> yeh they taste good but do they actually work??


Sure works for me mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

> Quote:
> 
> yeh they taste good but do they actually work??
> 
> Sure works for me mate


opps, loged in now


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

muscletech protein tastes s**t in imo


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

Had a little chuckle about your comments on the H&B protein.

I brought a tub many years back thinking i could add a few scoops to my shaker and down a nice smooth shake ...

Did it wanna mix ??

By the time i got it drinkable i had added half an inch on my arms, lol

If your serious about your training it will be well worth paying the extra few pound for a half decent protein.

Ordering off the net is your best bet


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

H&B whey protein is nothing compared to the taste of unflavoured CEE :shock:

I just got mine the other day. I swear it is the foulest tasting stuff i have ever tasted. I don't think you could make something taste that bad if you tried. I bet the creator of CEE browses through bodybuilding forums laughing at all the poor bastards who are using it :twisted:


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi,

I only ever bought H&B stuff for years but now I only shop there when a) I need something ASAP or there is a half price sale on.

Like Godfather says, their half price sales are good and I have stocked up on the mutivitamins. Although you should check the actual quantities of the vitimans. H&B One-a-day have piss-all compared to other stores so hard to compare I suppose.

Although some sites have deals on so best to check.

Cheers

Mr S

PS: as others said H&B stuff tastes foul that is a pain in the arse drinking and cleaning the blender!!


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Didn't know that Jackamo. Cheers


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

so from i gather hnb protien is sh*t, wat protien does every agree works, tastes good and is cheap


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Dymatize Elite


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey,

After doing a search of Dymatize Elite and reading the reviews of other users i gave this a go a couple of months back.

I tried Choc and Choc mint and they both taste great, easily mixes, and at 27.00 for a 5lb tub is pretty good.

I've stuck to this one like glue, lol


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

Yep dymatize for me to. I like the Gourmet vanilla becuase you can mix it with just about anything. THe best thing about dymatize is how easily they mix


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

how long will a 5pound tub of Dymatize Elite last


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

reflex is gd


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

joe16 said:


> how long will a 5pound tub of Dymatize Elite last


How long is a peice of string??

It depends on how many shakes you have? And how big you make them!


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

hey no one likes a smart ass, just wondering on how long roughly not a a precise answer


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey,

Calm down, lol

There are 77 servings so depending on if you have two or three a day it will last you either just under or just over a month..

Give or take a few days..

I think..


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry Joe,

Now I read it it does sound a bit cocky, wasn't ment to sound like that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

PleaseHelpFitness said:


> Hey,
> 
> After doing a search of Dymatize Elite and reading the reviews of other users i gave this a go a couple of months back.
> 
> ...


is this your website mate http://www.claytonsupplements.citymaker.com/page/page/1859654.htm the Shark protein looks intersting lol, its got ot be illigal to sell it isnt it lol?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey,

Yes it is,

Although i don't think Shark protein will ever take off, lol

It's shark cartilage, it's beneficial for alleviating joint pain and stiffness, and for repairing and maintaining muscles, bones and joints.

Maybe you could blend it up, and down it after a workout but i wouldnt recomend it , lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

PleaseHelpFitness said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yes it is,
> 
> ...


y is it rank tasteing?


----------

